# Advice Needed



## stevj016 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm choreographing a dance and I need some advice for music.

The dance is based on a work by Tony Cragg called 'Britain Seen from the North (1981)':

http://artinvestment.ru/content/download/articles/20090826_tony_cragg_britain.jpg

http://www.tate.org.uk/servlet/ViewWork?workid=2918

http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/192-britain-seen-from-the-north/

The artist collected multi coloured rubbish, including many types of plastic objects, and pinned them to a gallery wall to create his own life size image surveying an outline of Britain turned on its side. The artist had been working abroad since 1977 and his work is a detached but impassioned portrait of a country then experiencing city riots and record unemployment; a depressing theme reinforced by the distressed condition of the plastics but contradicted by their bright colours. From a distance the effect is decorative but as Cragg points out, when the spectator realises what the materials are 'a tension is created which has an important function in the work'.

I would really like advice on music, the dance must be between 2-3 minutes long.

Thanks,
Stevj016.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It kind of reminds me of a Piet Mondrian piece because of the colors and geometric shapes. I wonder if there were any English composers who flirted with jazz in their compositions (because Mondrian named a series of his later paintings the Boogie-Woogie series. I don't know if that's anywhere close to what you have in mind, but it will be interesting to research once I get home.


----------

